# Meander Creek dam



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can fish below the dam at meander Creek resivior


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

In my travels via the road outside the "Meander district" which passes over the creek, I've never seen anyone fishing as I'm pretty certain that area is fenced in and off limits to the dam.
The other side of the roadway / creek may be accessible, consider dealing with private property owners.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Keers cemetery


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What's up with keers


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Got to time it right but when the water is up the fishing can be real good. Don't fish there much but it connects to meander.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

cant fish the dam but can fish the cemetery but the fishing is very limited and very hit and miss. very small creek


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> Keers cemetery


I've fished the creek behind the cemetery. I don't think that you can fish right below the dam but you can fish farther down the creek. There's a roadway that goes behind the cemetery and deadends into a little area where you can park. There's a path that follows the creek towards the dam but there's not a lot of places to shore fish along it. I've caught a lot of bluegill there but not very many keepers. I've also caught a few bass but I never kept any of them. I would imagine that any species of fish that's in the lake could also be in the creek.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

About 19 years ago I fished the main lake. Buddy had property boarding the fence in Austintown. Used to pull killer cats out of there. Not much of anything else.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Went out to Kerr's Cemetery yesterday just to have a look. Man! Talk about easy access to at least some part of the creek. But no, you can't hike up to the dam and fish below it. Meander Reservoir is surrounded by a fish & game refuge and it is "verboten" to be in there. This refuge borders one side of the cemetery and there is a fence and signs marking the boundary.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

How was the creek looking?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Been fishing the open house in the Fall the last couple years . Heard there moving it to the spring maybe !!! I've been doing real good !!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

shore warrior said:


> How was the creek looking?


The day I was there it was high, muddy, and moving fast! We'd had about a day and a half of rain just prior to my going out there. 

And darn nice bass, FishIgo! I always miss the announcement for the open house. I guess it's only published in the Vindicator, and I don't get the paper. 

As you no doubt know, Meander has been legendary around here for years. My folks use to take us kids to feed the fish off the Yerke-Young Rd bridge. We'd take some stale bread out there, tear it up, and hundreds of fish would show up!


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Open It up best lake in the state probably need to get a patition going hahaha


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Best lake in the state until they open it!


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

I think a good managing program needs fish takin out of the lake it would only make it better


----------

